# How did Moxley gain weight so fast?



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Just saw him. Wow looks fat and unhealthy. How did he gain so fast????


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Child. Still doesn't excuse him when it's his job to be in shape, and he shows up for less then an hour one day a week. I would get it if it was a normal 5 day a week 8-5 kind of job, but nope.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Yall are exagerrating how fat he is lol Looks like all the weight he's gained went to his face. When some peoples face puff up like that, its heavy drinking or poor diet. He's definitely seen better days in terms of his look.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

might be easier to stay in shape with the wwe schedule


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*He's on that Jericho diet.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol

He’s not even that big. He’s probably 240. Got a bit of a paunch yeah but still.

The fuck is wrong with this shit stain of a forum these days.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

He looks like a badass grizzled father, I kinda dig it tbh.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

If he keeps gaining any more weight his chest hair will start looking more like a bra.



Anyways, jokes aside. He's not that horrible.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This forums obsession with a little weight gain is disturbing. He doesn’t look that bad and probably looks better than 99.9 percent of us in this fucking place. 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> This forums obsession with a little weight gain is disturbing. He doesn’t look that bad and probably looks better than 99.9 percent of us in this fucking place.
> 
> Jesus Christ.


Yeah its hilarious how obsessed people are in here with bodies. This is why we dont get dynamic roster of wrestlers with crazy mankind characters and whatever else. people want some poster boy roster


and the women wrestling matters nonsense and all you hear is oh man her ass oh her ass. oh put her on my tv shes hot.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Lol these replies are hilarious. He’s looked like he’s added atleast 7 pounds of muscle. He’s got a beard oh his face is puffed. He’s been working on gaining weight obviously. And frankly he looks more legit now than he has since his debut.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

People somehow look heavier when they lose their hair.....kidding. Anyways, it may be a diet, or it could be a medication with a side-effect that causes weight gain.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

He eats a cookie every time he tries to impersonate Stone Cold


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mox better be careful...AEW likes their guys slim and puny! LOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He got in on that free ice cream bullshit.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

This again?

I actually remembered this forum when a mate of mine who hasn’t seen him tonight thought he looked jacked. I think OP needs to learn anatomy to figure out what classifies as fat vs what doesn’t lol


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

It's mostly his head that got fat, which looks works cause he gets red in the face easily. Least he's not pear-shaped like Jericho.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

He's spent the past year hanging around a pregnant wife and Eddie Kingston. I'm surprised he's under 400 pounds.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah… it’s disturbing how so many people here could call a guy like MOX out of shape or fat. I had non fans over today and they actually said “this guy is jacked!” I told them that some people on this board called him fat and they were very confused 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WrestleFAQ said:


> He's spent the past year hanging around a pregnant wife and Eddie Kingston. I'm surprised he's under 400 pounds.



LOL!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Are you surprised? The guy has always looked like an out of shape gutter bum, not one thing about him has ever screamed larger than life star.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

Well when I became a father I gained around 12 kilos so I can see why xdd


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

spiderguy252000 said:


> Yeah… it’s disturbing how so many people here could call a guy like MOX out of shape or fat. I had non fans over today and they actually said “this guy is jacked!” I told them that some people on this board called him fat and they were very confused 🤷🏽‍♂️


Same, my mate also said he looked jacked as well

I start laughing in my mind when I heard them say that because I remembered all the shit he gets on here. Wrestling fans are delusional


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I think it’s because there‘s the comparison to the shape he got himself in for that last WWE run/early AEW, now reverting back to type and it stands out for those that have that in the back of their mind. Those not avidly following all the way through don’t.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't think he looks really fatter than he was a year ago, but to be honest I skip most of his segments so I might be wrong.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I wish I was as “fat” as him…


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> This forums obsession with a little weight gain is disturbing. He doesn’t look that bad and probably looks better than 99.9 percent of us in this fucking place.
> 
> Jesus Christ.


it really is they talk constantly about MALE wrestlers not being in good enough shape then get offend when they see Sonny Kiss on tv…..
How can you have a weird fascination and study male bodies in depth then get pissed when you see a gay wrestler on tv ??


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I love his look at moment he looked like a goof for most of his run in WWE. This version of him looks like a guy who'd kick 4 guys asses in the street outside a bar cos they looked at him funny.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> This forums obsession with a little weight gain is disturbing. H*e doesn’t look that bad and probably looks better than 99.9 percent of us in this fucking place.*
> 
> Jesus Christ.


He does, but I never really understand this logic. 99.9% of us aren't wrestlers where you do need to look the part too.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Hanging out with Jericho


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

People usually gain weight when they’re pregnant


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

Only gay people care about wrestlers physiques but moxley looks like a monster.
And ill take Vader or Foley over psycho sid or lex luger, you guys can get a bar watching two jacked potato's bench press each other while I watch actual entertainment.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jericolcaholic said:


> Only gay people care about wrestlers physiques but moxley looks like a monster.
> And ill take Vader or Foley over psycho sid or lex luger, you guys can get a bar watching two jacked potato's bench press each other while I watch actual entertainment.



A monster? Lmao he looks like a plumber who lost his hair club for men subscription.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol dude has a big of a soft torso but he's jacked and looks far more legit then he has for the vast majority of his career.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I think more than anything it's the hair that makes him look so terrible. Go bald or get some hair plugs or something. The mr burns look isn't very flattering


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's topics like this that makes it embarrassing to be a wrestling fan sometimes. ..but hey, this is the internet. People get to talk trash about others while ignoring their own problems.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Could be medicine side effect. I remember he had a serious arm injury but that was long ago and different situation. He could easily lose a bit so its not a biggie.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't get you marks, you don't complain about 65% AEW roster being a bunch of skinny midgets and non-credible jobbers, which is perhaps their biggest problem right now.

But you are bothered because Moxley tities look 1% bigger, wtf is wrong you.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

His body is an utter disgrace for a guy in his position - Just like Jerichos disgusting pregnant physique.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

He's gone on the same diet I have been on for the last six months which is eating a fuck ton of junk food 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't get it tbh.
I think he looks big but in a good way.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

He gained alot of muscle. Looks better than WWE days. He'll probably go on a cut soon and be in prime shape


Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> lol
> 
> He’s not even that big. He’s probably 240. Got a bit of a paunch yeah but still.
> 
> The fuck is wrong with this shit stain of a forum these days.


Yea threads like this one always remind me of why Im rarely on here these days


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jericolcaholic said:


> Only gay people care about wrestlers physiques but moxley looks like a monster.
> And ill take Vader or Foley over psycho sid or lex luger, you guys can get a bar watching two jacked potato's bench press each other while I watch actual entertainment.


What kind of logic is this? Absolutey flawed as hell. Looks matter, just because you care about looks doesn't make you a queer, you personally feel like that and it's fine but don't project your feeling upon others. There is a reason not everybody can be a professional wrestler looks matter.. When you quit caring about looks you're filled with a roster full of fat and skinny fat NXT work rate geeks that deserve nothing more than a pink slip. Whoops sorry, you probably hate 'pink slips' too..


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

Heath V said:


> What kind of logic is this? Absolutey flawed as hell. Looks matter, just because you care about looks doesn't make you a queer, you personally feel like that and it's fine but don't project your feeling upon others. There is a reason not everybody can be a professional wrestler looks matter.. When you quit caring about looks you're filled with a roster full of fat and skinny fat NXT work rate geeks that deserve nothing more than a pink slip. Whoops sorry, you probably hate 'pink slips' too..


Sorry kid but Foley is better than any of the jacked up guys you work out to.


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

Stress from becoming a father, losing muscle mass and burning less calories, and eating more. He’s still not that fat to be honest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

"We don't like cookie cutter body builders that Vince likes"

Meanwhile, the same people

"Oh my god he's got totally fat! _exasperated in camp voice_"


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

He’s so fat I thought he was Shawn Kemp out there.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

imscotthALLIN said:


> He’s so fat I thought he was Shawn Kemp out there.


I was tempted to play the Pokeflute to wake him up so that I could move down the street.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jericolcaholic said:


> Sorry kid but Foley is better than any of the jacked up guys you work out to.


To you he is, I'm happy for you.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Just saw him. Wow looks fat and unhealthy. How did he gain so fast????


Lol what! The guy looks beefed up in a good way, he went through a phase recently of looking a bit skinny fat but he looks like he has gained some proper thick mass to his physique and looks almost in the same shape when he had his summerslam return in his final year at wwe.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I was tempted to play the Pokeflute to wake him up so that I could move down the street.


Mox so fat, when he got on the scale it said, "I need your weight not your phone number."


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It's really just his face.

Probably from alcohol and or medication. Doesn't really look bad.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Mox so fat, when he got on the scale it said, "I need your weight not your phone number."


He's so fat that other fat people have been dragged into his orbit.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks good imo.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He's so fat that other fat people have been dragged into his orbit.


Mox so fat he needs cheat codes for Wii Fit.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Mox so fat he needs cheat codes for Wii Fit.


Mox so fat that everytime he wears yellow, people yell "taxi!"


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Mox so fat that everytime he wears yellow, people yell "taxi!"


Mox so fat that when he sat on an iPod it became an iPad


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Mox so fat that when he sat on an iPod it became an iPad


Mox so fat that when he takes his winter holiday in the Arctic Circle, they call it the Polar Night.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Mox so fat that when he takes his winter holiday in the Arctic Circle, they call it the Polar Night.


Mox so fat Renee still waiting for their 2020 Christmas family photo to finish printing


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

It works, tbh. He’s with Kingston who looks like shit anyways. 

Mox going for that chunky, ass-kicking dad look and it’s working.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Mox so fat Renee still waiting for their 2020 Christmas family photo to finish printing


Mox so fat that when he takes a dip in the ocean, they have to sound the tsunami warning alarm.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Mox so fat that when he takes a dip in the ocean, they have to sound the tsunami warning alarm.


Mox so fat that when he saw a yellow school bus go by full of white kids, he ran after it yelling, "TWINKIE!"


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Mox so fat that when he saw a yellow school bus go by full of white kids, he ran after it yelling, "TWINKIE!"


Mox so fat, when he goes camping, the bears hide their food.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Mox so fat, when he goes camping, the bears hide their food.


Mox so fat, it took Thanos two snaps to kill him.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Mox so fat, it took Thanos two snaps to kill him.


Mox so fat, I swerved to miss him in the car and ran out of fuel.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Mox so fat, he twilights as a landing strip for a platoon of fighter jets at sea.

Mox so fat, Darby Allin is considering diving off his double chin for the Next Jackass movie.

Mox so fat, the last time any girl called him a solid 8 was when his bowl movements were measured on the Richter scale.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Simply...amazing said:


> Mox so fat, he twilights as a landing strip for a platoon of fighter jets at sea.
> 
> Mox so fat, Darby Allin is considering diving off his double chin for the Next Jackass movie.
> 
> Mox so fat, the last time any girl called him a solid 8 was when his bowl movements were measured on the Richter scale.



Mox so fat, I bumped into him and said "Sorry, my mistake." And he said "Did you just say steak?!"


Mox so fat, his Apple Watch is an iPad Pro on a rope.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Already looking significantly slimmer (and more muscular) than he did a month or so ago. 

It happens when you have a baby, most of us figured it was temporary, it appears to be so.


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

Jericho and Moxley really need to cut down on the fatty foods and beer.


----------



## JonAmbrose (Aug 4, 2021)

Mox looked fine today, yeah he can lose some weight but its nothing too out of shape


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, he's back to looking awful again.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Honestly for me his hair is the most distracting thing now lol. Either shave it or get some plugs dude you have plenty of money.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

DZ Crew said:


> Honestly for me his hair is the most distracting thing now lol. Either shave it or get some plugs dude you have plenty of money.


Somehow I don’t see Moxley as the type to get hair plugs. Eating right is another thing he probably won’t do any time soon. I personally didn’t think twice about eating anything and everything I had the appetite for until I got married at 36. Moxley is also 36. Since everyone is the same Moxley will hopefully also be taking better care of himself. 

Whether he has already recently started or he will start before he turns 37 it doesn’t make no matter to me…or whatever. The most important thing to remember is that I was RIGHT…as far as random anecdotal coincidences go, I guess. Normal is strange to me sometimes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"New" user resurrecting random 15+ month old thread replying to a banned user. Not suspicious at all.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I remember when people were in denial that Moxley had a problem for months and it turned out he was a major alcoholic, forcing him to go to rehab. Sometimes a cigar really is just a cigar.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Looking like he back on the sauce again


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s unbelievable to think the Shield guys were the same age.

Moxley looks like he has ten years on both of them, even with Roman’s sexy ass silver beard.


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

You're probably fat yourself OP.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Mox so fat he went on the 14-day diet and all he lost was 2 weeks.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> It’s unbelievable to think the Shield guys were the same age.
> 
> Moxley looks like he has ten years on both of them, even with Roman’s sexy ass silver beard.


That's what booze and drugs will do to you unfortunately.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> It’s unbelievable to think the Shield guys were the same age.
> 
> Moxley looks like he has ten years on both of them, even with Roman’s sexy ass silver beard.


Skinnier guys usually age the best that’s why HBK was performing in peak levels at 44 and still managed to be the best guy in the 4 man tag team match in Saudi Arabia.

Guys like Mox who downs that’s great metabolism or genetics will age like your average middle aged working dad- get chubby, bald and wrinkled.

From the shield guys Rollins will prob have the best look in his later years and will probably be able to perform at peak level well into his 40s barring some injury


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

First off, he looks fine.

Even if he has put on weight, I'm not the least bit surprised, since he's right in the middle of a double whammy: having a kid and recovering from alcoholism. The kid screws up your sleep schedule and your workout routine, and people who have quit drinking will often overindulge in other ways, including eating. I'm not saying that's what's happening for sure, and I'll say again that he looks fine. I just wouldn't be surprised if he had packed on a few pounds.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

He looks really bad from the face, I was shocked the last time I saw him.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

He looks like he is back on the juice. Guy needed rehab for a while not returning to his drunk druggie pals like Kingston and that meth bank robber.


----------



## Weedtrack (3 mo ago)

Gwi1890 said:


> it really is they talk constantly about MALE wrestlers not being in good enough shape then get offend when they see Sonny Kiss on tv…..
> How can you have a weird fascination and study male bodies in depth then get pissed when you see a gay wrestler on tv ??


Because sunny kiss sucks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He has a Midwest body, perfect for bar scrapping, fixing cars, and 3 yards and a cloud of dirt football. None of those fancy pants abs and muscle definition needed in the heartlands of Murica


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Weedtrack said:


> Because sunny kiss sucks


yes like a hoover


----------



## Comp625 (2 mo ago)

It wouldn't surprise me if part of Renee's desire to sign with AEW was to be logistically closer to Mox. Not only would that make it easier to raise their daughter, but she could help support him with his alcoholism recovery.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Renee is a good cook.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

Some women love the rough look. He probably smells of body odour and piss.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> It’s unbelievable to think the Shield guys were the same age.
> 
> Moxley looks like he has ten years on both of them, even with Roman’s sexy ass silver beard.


Eh, Roman looks pretty fucking old these days.

Still in great shape but if you told me this dude was 50 I wouldn't question it :


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Got a hold of some vintage ICO PRO.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Eh, Roman looks pretty fucking old these days.
> 
> Still in great shape but if you told me this dude was 50 I wouldn't question it :




A little Just For Men and he'd look about the same he did 8 years ago. Ol' Plumber Moxley definitely lost the genetics battle among the 3.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Eh, Roman looks pretty fucking old these days.
> 
> Still in great shape but if you told me this dude was 50 I wouldn't question it :


Just out of interest, how old are you? 

Reigns don't look anywhere near 50 years old!!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Yea he looks bloated as fuck. Like a drucken whale on met. I watch him on TV and you cannot respect a guy like that near close your World title. The only Mox I liked was the one in the Shield. Far thinner and far more hair. And he had a purpose, wasn't turning everything into a backyard wrestling match.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> First off, he looks fine.
> 
> Even if he has put on weight, I'm not the least bit surprised, since he's right in the middle of a double whammy: having a kid and recovering from alcoholism. The kid screws up your sleep schedule and your workout routine, and people who have quit drinking will often overindulge in other ways, including eating. I'm not saying that's what's happening for sure, and I'll say again that he looks fine. I just wouldn't be surprised if he had packed on a few pounds.


That’s better than going the Jeff Hardy route.

Nobody ever got pulled over for fat driving.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One Shed said:


> "New" user resurrecting random 15+ month old thread replying to a banned user. Not suspicious at all.


to give the benefit of the doubt, this site DOES give you 5 old threads as "recommended reading" for some reason


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

HoneyBee said:


> Some women love the rough look. He probably smells of body odour and piss.


And Jack Daniels


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

One Shed said:


> "New" user resurrecting random 15+ month old thread replying to a banned user. Not suspicious at all.


Whenever you see posts that have some stuff underlined (it’s linking shit), it’s a bot. I axed him


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jones1 said:


> Just out of interest, how old are you?
> 
> Reigns don't look anywhere near 50 years old!!


I'm 28. 

That dude looks older in the face than the vast majority of individuals his age. 

I'm not holding it against him, he's in great shape and he's battled cancer, but that's a seriously old looking 30 something year old man.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

he looked super lean when he came back but now he's put a bit back on.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm 28.
> 
> That dude looks older in the face than the vast majority of individuals his age.
> 
> I'm not holding it against him, he's in great shape and he's battled cancer, but that's a seriously old looking 30 something year old man.


He's really not. It's just his grey hair. His skin still looks good for his age. Most men look much worse as they approach 40.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Because Moxley went to get some Hotdogs 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jones1 said:


> He's really not. It's just his grey hair. His skin still looks good for his age. Most men look much worse as they approach 40.


Strong disagree, he looks pretty damn old for a guy who hasn't even hit 40, the wrinkles around his eyes in particular have really come on strong over the last few years.

It's not just the rapidly graying hair


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Strong disagree, he looks pretty damn old for a guy who hasn't even hit 40, the wrinkles around his eyes in particular have really come on strong over the last few years.
> 
> It's not just the rapidly graying hair


You're definitely in the minority with this opinion.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Because Moxley went to get some Hotdogs 😂


Maybe too many hot-dog-and-a-handshake indie bookings.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm 28.
> 
> That dude looks older in the face than the vast majority of individuals his age.
> 
> I'm not holding it against him, he's in great shape and he's battled cancer, but that's a seriously old looking 30 something year old man.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jones1 said:


> You're definitely in the minority with this opinion.


Maybe among nuthuggers, but there was recently a thread in the WWE section discussing how much Roman has aged over the past couple of years.

Happens to us all eventually, bro looks old.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> Strong disagree, he looks pretty damn old for a guy who hasn't even hit 40, the wrinkles around his eyes in particular have really come on strong over the last few years.
> 
> It's not just the rapidly graying hair


It’s fucking hot, isn’t it? I can’t stand him but he’s attractive now compared to before. Same with CM Punk. Silver fox daddies.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Maybe among nuthuggers, but there was recently a thread in the WWE section discussing how much Roman has aged over the past couple of years.
> 
> Happens to us all eventually, bro looks old.


Nuthuggers?Are you sure you're not a kid? Bit odd for a 28-year-old to type that. 

Anyway, posters on a wrestling forum aren't exactly a great way to judge this. The fact it was discussed by some kids on a forum is meaningless. Show him to other grown adults and you would find yourself in the minority. You're only young, you would think differently if you were older yourself.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Honey Bucket said:


> lol
> 
> He’s not even that big. He’s probably 240. Got a bit of a paunch yeah but still.
> 
> The fuck is wrong with this shit stain of a forum these days.


You must be new


----------

